# how to take the hood off a bio cube



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

does any one know ??


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

29g with pc's? Just turn the 10,000k off atleast so the fans aren't spining anymore and you'll be able to lift it up. If you can't, hopefully there's just salt or something that preached the space in between because it shouldn't feel firm at all.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

mine came right off when I moved just disconected wires just had off yesterday to add uv etc! must be stuck as previuosly mentioned?? that is the ocianic brand??


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah the biocubes are definitely Oceanic. There's other AIO systems that range around the same volume, price point and essentially do the same thing. I'm just pretty sure he said he had a 29g with a 3 pc upgrade.

Still don't understand why the hood wouldn't remove, I'd think if it was that hot it would warp the upper bends and not around the rim.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

its a Oceanic BioCube and i want to take the hood conpleetly off like undo the hinges


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you talking about a MH one, like the upgraded version of the standard? There's only 4 hinges on the hood that I've ever seen for the standard, so i'm kinda confused exactly what's going on.

Let us know what kind of details you can provide.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

There are pins inside the hinges. The one side of the pin that sticks out pops off with a little bit of force and then you can push the other side of the pin through the other way. I used a little flat head screw driver to pop the first side out. 

This was on my 14 gallon biocube.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

no the one with pc lighting

pics of hinges http://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a528/fish_guy1/IMG_20130810_233443_zps118ad2dc.jpg


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

There is a hole where the pin goes into. Poke that side and with pliers, pull the other side. Very easy! Comes right off after.


----------

